# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Internal Links Using Microsoft Excel Online

## jpl69

Hello,

I have created a workbook that uses formula to create both internal links to different tabs and external links for things like shipment tracking. However, oddly enough, when I open the workbook using Office online through a service like dropbox the internal links do not work. I have no problem using links to things like FedEx and UPS. Does anyone else have this issue or know how I might correct it?

----------


## CK76

Do you mean that hyperlink to different sheets in same workbook doesn't work on Excel Online?

How was your link created? I routinely use following 2 methods and have no issues when uploaded to OneDrive.

1. =HYPERLINK("#SheetName!A1","SomeText")

2. Right click -> Link -> Place in this document.

3rd party file storage service, I don't use so am not sure about that one.

----------


## jpl69

Hello CK76, thank you for the reply! Here s an example of one of my formulas. This works great on my local machine but does not work through Microsoft online, at least with DropBox.

=IF(OR(C12="Customer Service",C12="Delay - See CS",C12="Partial B/O - See CS"),HYPERLINK("#"&CELL("address",INDEX(CS!A$1:A$989,MATCH(A12,CS!A$1:A$989,0),1)),"CS Notes"),"")

In this next example the list refers to where I have a link to the tracking site for FedEx and I can combine it with the tracking number. It works great! However, you will see further in where, if I refer to another sheet because I may have several tracking numbers, the link does not work.

=IFS(M12="","",L12="FedEx",HYPERLINK(List!$D$4&M12,"TRACK"),L12="See Tracking Page",HYPERLINK("#"&CELL("address",INDEX(Track!A$1:A$1001,MATCH(A12,Track!A$1:A$1001,0),1)),"Track"))

Whenever I attempt to access an internal link, I get the following error

"Sorry, we couldn't open this link. The link address may be invalid, or you may not have permission to open it."

HTH,
John

----------


## CK76

I thought it was due to Cell function.
So tested following construct. But worked fine in Excel Online, file stored in OneBox.


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



I went and got trial subscription for Dropbox. Uploaded the file and used menu to open file using Excel Online.
It also worked.

Can you upload sample workbook with file demonstrating your issue? (i.e. same as your original, but with desensitized data).

To upload, use "Go Advanced" button and follow "Manage Attachments" hyperlink. It will launch new tab/window for managing uploads.

----------


## jpl69

Hello, please find attached the sample file you requested.

----------


## CK76

Ok, I think I figured it out.
When workbook name along with sheet is supplied to hyperlink function, and it is prefixed with internal reference (#), it causes issue in Excel Online.
CELL function returns [Tracking 2019_Test.xlsx]Track!$A$8 to hyperlink.

Since, Track sheet and range is static (based on your index formula)....

Change your internal hyperlink formula to...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


And it will work.

----------


## jpl69

Please forgive me but my formula does not refer to the workbook anywhere that I can see. I am attaching a notepad with just the formula. Also, I tried to change the formula as you suggested and, assuming I did it correctly, it did not work. It seemed to corrupt the formula. Do I need to change the location in the formula to look at the track sheet first?
*
Mod Edit (to avoid use of unnecessary attachment):*

=IFS(M2="","",L2="FedEx",HYPERLINK(List!$D$4&M2,"TRACK"),L2="UPS",HYPERLINK(List!$D$5&M2,"TRACK"),L2="AIT",HYPERLINK(List!$D$3&M2,"TRACK"),L2="XPO",HYPERLINK(List!$D$6&M2,"TRACK"),L2="A DuiePyle",HYPERLINK(List!$D$7&M2,"TRACK"),L2="SAIA",HYPERLINK(List!$D$8&M2,"TRACK"),L2="SEFL",HYPERLINK(List!$D$9&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Holland",HYPERLINK(List!$D$10&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Daylight",HYPERLINK(List!$D$11&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Ceva",HYPERLINK(List!$D$12&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Echo",HYPERLINK(List!$D$13&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Old Dominion",HYPERLINK(List!$D$15,"TRACK"),L2="Estes",HYPERLINK(List!$D$16,"TRACK"),L2="Pilot",HYPERLINK(List!$D$17,"TRACK"),L2="Estes",HYPERLINK(List!$D$16,"TRACK"),L2="See Tracking Page",HYPERLINK("#"&CELL("address",INDEX(Track!A$1:A$1001,MATCH(A2,Track!A$1:A$1001,0),1)),"Track"))

----------


## CK76

As stated my previous post, Cell() function, returns [WorkbookName.xlsx]SheetName!Cell when other sheet is referenced.

So below portion of your formula, 
CELL("address",INDEX(Track!A$1:A$1001,MATCH(A2,Track!A$1:A$1001,0),1))

Evaluates to...
[Tracking 2019_Test.xlsx]Track!$A$1

This is causing issue here. So your last hyperlink formula should be replaced with my suggestion.
Ex:
=IFS(M2="","",L2="FedEx",HYPERLINK(List!$D$4&M2,"TRACK"),L2="UPS",HYPERLINK(List!$D$5&M2,"TRACK"),L2="AIT",HYPERLINK(List!$D$3&M2,"TRACK"),L2="XPO",HYPERLINK(List!$D$6&M2,"TRACK"),L2="A DuiePyle",HYPERLINK(List!$D$7&M2,"TRACK"),L2="SAIA",HYPERLINK(List!$D$8&M2,"TRACK"),L2="SEFL",HYPERLINK(List!$D$9&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Holland",HYPERLINK(List!$D$10&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Daylight",HYPERLINK(List!$D$11&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Ceva",HYPERLINK(List!$D$12&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Echo",HYPERLINK(List!$D$13&M2,"TRACK"),L2="Old Dominion",HYPERLINK(List!$D$15,"TRACK"),L2="Estes",HYPERLINK(List!$D$16,"TRACK"),L2="Pilot",HYPERLINK(List!$D$17,"TRACK"),L2="Estes",HYPERLINK(List!$D$16,"TRACK"),L2="See Tracking Page",*HYPERLINK("#Track!A"&MATCH(A2,Track!$A$1:$A$1001,0),"Track")*)

However, upon further inspection, exact cause of hyperlink issue, is that there is space in your workbook name.

In URL encoding, space is represented as %20, but formula still returns single space. Hence the error.

There are number of ways this issue can be avoided.

1. Remove space from your file name (ex: replace single space with "_" underscore).
2. Use Hyperlink formula construct in my previous post to return sheet name and cell reference without workbook name.
3. Use SUBSTITUTE function to replace single space with %20.

----------


## jpl69

Thank you CK76! I must have entered something incorrectly the first time. I have it working now!

----------


## Nicolantonio

Disregard post (Please delete)

----------

